# Best places to buy cloth diapers online?



## Crunchie (Jan 9, 2007)

Sorry, I'm sure this has been asked fifty-eight million times...







: I did search the forums but couldn't really come up with anything?? I think I just couldn't narrow down the search far enough.

Anyway, please, if you have any recommendations for reliable online businesses to buy CDs, I would greatly appreciate it!! There are just so many out there to choose from! My mother-in-law is very excited to help us start our stash, and I'm meeting her later to have a little cloth diaper online shopping spree...so i want to be prepared. I need to be economical, so I want to start with pre-folds and Bummis SWW covers, and maybe a few fitteds (kissaluvs or the like). I know there's a whole forum dedicated to WAHM handmade/custom super-cute stuff (and boy are those tempting!)...but right now, I need to start with the basics. This is my first, so I don't have anything yet! I'll go for the _really_ fun stuff later...

I've been to the granola babies site and the green mountain diapers site. Both seem good. Any opinions or other suggestions? Tell me your favorite websites to go shopping!

Thanks!!


----------



## box_of_rain (Mar 16, 2006)

Just a few of my favorites:

Cotton Babies - I love their microfiber inserts.

Momma Commune Boutique - she's got a great selection (and she's a fellow MDC mama).

CottonTail Baby - another great place - and they ship super fast (another MDC mama).

SwaddleBees.

Green Mountain Diapers - I've ordered from them many times - never a complaint!

Kelly's Closet - great selection of diapers and accessories, soap, etc.









Hope that helps!


----------



## katytheprincess2 (Jun 10, 2004)

Here are a few more

Lil Bunz

Natural Babies


----------



## Isaacs_mom (Jul 19, 2006)

I like
www.snootybootydiapers.com , great customer service fast shipping ... i asked alot of ?? and emailed back and forth she is very sweet !
i also like mommacommune too


----------



## allye (Dec 14, 2006)

I have a few in mind
www.madebymama.com - Diapers By Deb - Deb is amazing to work with and her customer service is awesome!

http://hyenacart.com/buddhabellies - Jens work is wonderful and she's a doll to work with









http://www.middleearthdiapers.com - Paully - she is just...wow she's just astonishing to work with - she's so friendly and her work is wow...

http://www.*******spants.com - the mama behind this site - Colleen - oh she's so friendly, and kind









http://www.bottombumpers.com - Stacy wow what can I say about Stacy?


----------



## Benji'sMom (Sep 14, 2004)

I think www.nopins4baby.com sells the prepackaged kit of prefolds and bummis. And you could shop around there for other things too.


----------



## Steve's Wife (Jan 19, 2006)

I like www.clothdiaperoutlet.com
www.naturalbabies.com
www.abbyslane.com


----------



## TypingMJ (Nov 10, 2005)

I got a great deal on a big order of Fuzzi Bunz from Soft Cloth Bunz. All of the colors I ordered were in stock, and I got my order two days later, even though I had ordered very late at night.


----------



## heatherRN (Oct 18, 2006)

I see most of my favs above, but also check out www.diaperwear.com
www.jilliansdrawers.com, and for WAHM pockets www.bum-ware.com and www.snap-ez.com.
Oh, also www.greenacredesigns.com


----------



## babymakesthree (Oct 6, 2006)

I like diaperco.com, great selection and greenmountain as mentioned in a pp.


----------



## allye (Dec 14, 2006)

I also like www.jamtots.com - and www.parentingbynature.com


----------



## Crunchie (Jan 9, 2007)

OOoohhhhh thanks guys!! I'm going to have so much fun shopping....


----------



## JeDeeLenae (Feb 5, 2006)

I like:
www.clothdiaperme.com
www.kellyscloset.com

Those are the places I go first.


----------



## EmmalinesMom (Feb 9, 2003)

You can also check the daily diaper forum here.


----------



## huggerwocky (Jun 21, 2004)

I mostly used lilbunz.com and abbyslane.com

Some things I can only get at one or few stores, so I'd buy those things there, like night time diapers from bluelakediapers.com, short premium prefolds at greenmountaindiapers.com wool from loveybums,com or wool wash from northernessence.com


----------



## living_organic (Sep 25, 2006)

there is always the trading post here!
And Ebay!


----------



## shoefairy3 (Jun 15, 2006)

I am a big fan of www.hyenacart.com


----------



## tasbaby (May 6, 2006)

I've ordered from www.babycottonbottoms.com a few times and have been very happy. They have inexpensive shipping and are very fast.


----------



## Squirt (Sep 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tasbaby* 
I've ordered from www.babycottonbottoms.com a few times and have been very happy. They have inexpensive shipping and are very fast.


I'll second the www.babycottonbottoms.comwebsite. They are super fast, and their flat-rate shipping is great when it comes to ordering prefolds.

I also love Dina at www.nopins4baby.com. She is super easy to work with, and her store has all the basics.


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

for diapering basics I love www.greenmountaindiapers.com The site itself is really great, lots of pictures of everything. I've ordered several times and always get really fast shipping.

for my favorite fitteds: www.fireflydiapers.com This site is also great, with tons of articles and resources for every type of diapering.


----------



## jenniferlynne (Jun 17, 2006)

I love www.cottonbabies.com and www.cottontailbaby.com -- both of which have already been mentioned. They have a good selection of diapers and accessories and both have great customer service too!


----------



## JeDeeLenae (Feb 5, 2006)

I like www.cottonbabies.com too. Really good deals and fast shipping!


----------



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

My Favorites
Tiny tush _ For there one size diapers
thanks mama - for there general selection
cotton babies - general selection
'Nicky diapers- covers and trainers
snap ez- customable trainers diapers


----------



## Adamsmama (Oct 24, 2003)

My favorites:

www.cottontailbaby.com
www.abbyslane.com
www.diaperware.com
www.snootybootydiapers.com


----------



## linguistmama (Sep 25, 2006)

I really like www.little-lions.com They have very good prices and the basics.


----------



## Mamma Christi (Dec 15, 2006)

CottonBabies.com is probably one of my favorites.

However, have you thought about buying any second hand? I bought a bunch of bumgenius 1.0s off the forums at www.diaperswappers.com that were in basically brand new condition for $9 each. You can find some great deals there!


----------



## momofthecloth (Feb 6, 2004)

A great place to find out who's running sales, offering free shipping and whatnot is http://www.diaperdeals.com. If you know what you want to buy, the search feature is great for finding who has the best deal.









Personally, I have had the best experience w/ ordering from CottonBabies. Tops in customer service.


----------



## BeagleMommy (May 26, 2006)

I have had great luck with Kelly's Closet, too. I think they had the best prefold prices I found.

But my favorite place to shop is Emi Beans.
http://www.emibeans.com/
Super customer service and super fast shipping!


----------

